# Episode 134 & 135 Discussion



## Snakety69 (Jan 26, 2008)

*134 - The End of Tears*

*135 - The Promise That Could Not Be Kept*

Well guys, this is it, we're here. Not only does tonight bring us the gripping conclusion of Naruto and Sasuke's much anticipated fight, but it also brings along with it the last two full on canon episodes for looooooong ass time.

However, try not to fret about that too much, because the two episodes that air tonight are, like the last two episodes, among the best this series has to offer. Not only is the art and animation extremely good in both of them, but each one gives us a bit of insight on where this story will be heading from here on out.

Remember to discuss spoilers or anything past these episodes *here*.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Time to see Sasuke's CS2 powers in action.


----------



## Snowblind (Jan 26, 2008)

Tonight's episodes probably won't be as good as last weeks, but they should be pretty solid regardless


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowblind said:


> Tonight's episodes probably won't be as good as last weeks, but they should be pretty solid regardless



They may not be action packed like the last, but in terms of the story, both of em rock.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah yes, the final two of this arc.

I'm looking forward to it as usual.


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Jan 26, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> They may not be action packed like the last, but in terms of the story, both of em rock.



True.
I can't wait for it to air... 30 more min.

Can't wait to see how well the VA's did.

Btw... your avatar and sig are hilarious.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 26, 2008)

31 minutes exactly......

I wonder when we'll be seeing great episodes like these again.....


----------



## xChidorixRasenganx (Jan 26, 2008)

Im happy and mad. The conclusion of the fight


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

It's been a long time coming, but we're finally here.


----------



## Blood+ (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't wait........got my popcorn all ready!!!!! lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 26, 2008)

3 minutes left........

And also the sudden flow of about 40 people.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

This is it!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

NO BOY NO CRY 1 2 3 GO!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

CS2 Sasuke vs 1 tail Kyuubi!  THIS IS GONNA BE EPIC!

Also, CS2 Sasuke is a birdy! He floats!


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Whoa, CREEPY HAND.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah, the ugly hand wings


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

I changed my mind.

CREEPY HANDS THAT LOOKS LIKE FROGS'. D=


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 26, 2008)

i  want to watch but my TV is fucked....T_T


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 26, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (15 members and 4 guests)  
Cookies, Royal_Devil1, Toruji Ichutake, TsukasaElkKite, Chouji 15, x0Uchiha0x, NessaMoon, Bonds, JediJaina, Slam, Holiday Hound, Nicky The Ninja, Fonz_Kakashi, xChidorixRasenganx  

And here is the forming audience.


----------



## Bonds (Jan 26, 2008)

Final Valley...?


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Uh oh...Naruto can't feel his arm! OH NOES!

xD

"Final Valley" my ass. -_- It's The Valley of the End!


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

....The Final Valley? Why not the Valley of the End?


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2008)

In before bitching about "Final Valley"

edit: Damn you guys are fast


----------



## mangod (Jan 26, 2008)

"Final valley"?
I thought it was called "_Valley of the End_"


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Doesn't have the same ring to it as Valley of the End.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Goddamn flashbacks!


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Wasn't it called Valley of the End in the subs?

I like Valley of the End better.


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2008)

No matter how many times i see it, i still think CS2 sasuke looks ridiculous


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Doesn't have the same ring to it as Valley of the End.


It's made of fail.

The music during this flashback is made of epic win.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2008)

"Widdle Gurl!"


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

If anyone is wondering, the name of the music during the flashback is "Hero."


----------



## mangod (Jan 26, 2008)

hmmm
Maybe it has something to do with the mouth flaps in Japanese compared to English.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Itachi looked fucked up in that part

BLACK CHIDORI


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2008)

lol at final valley complaints.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> Wasn't it called Valley of the End in the subs?
> 
> I like Valley of the End better.



Eh, it's not as if it was called that in English in the raw.  It's just like them not using "promise of a lifetime."


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

DARK CHIDORI FTW!


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, Naruto can do Rasengan with one hand in his Nine-Tails 1.

What the?! Sasuke can fly? =O

Cool! Black Chidori!


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

FINAL CLASH!


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 26, 2008)

Awww damn I love that part


----------



## mangod (Jan 26, 2008)

I always think of him as Super Saiyan Sasuke. : P


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> What the?! Sasuke can fly? =O
> 
> Cool! Black Chidori!


Sasuke: *fwippy fwippy fwippy*


----------



## rpgman1 (Jan 26, 2008)

It's back to see the outcome between Chidori vs. Rasengan.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 26, 2008)

mangod said:


> hmmm
> Maybe it has something to do with the mouth flaps in Japanese compared to English.


^This. It's really nothing that major.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

BLACK ENERGY BALL OF DEATH!

The hell?


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Yay, Black Destructive Bubble!

Noooo! Naruto got hit by Chidori!


----------



## Bonds (Jan 26, 2008)

Sasuke pulls his punch and Naruto stratches the headband. Gets to me everytime.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

AND THE SCRATCH ON THE HEADBAND HAS BEEN MADE!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> BLACK ENERGY BALL OF DEATH!
> 
> The hell?


FTW! *BOOM*


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

The moment that launched a thousand yaoi fangirls...


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2008)

Rainbow and hand-holding tyme


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Two-finger shake. 

Aw, they look so happy.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

*weeps* Their friendship is severed!  This part always gets to me


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> The moment that launched a thousand yaoi fangirls...


Best quote EVER!


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> The moment that launched a thousand yaoi fangirls...



Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


I'm a yaoi fangirl


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

KISS HIM FOR GOD'S SAKE!


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, Sasuke is so close to Naruto.

Don't do anything gay to Naruto, k Sasuke?


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2008)

This part is always sad...


----------



## rpgman1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like Sasuke won the match. They did look happy in that moment.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> Wow, Sasuke is so close to Naruto.
> 
> Don't do anything gay to Naruto, k Sasuke?


I was hoping for a kiss, but NO, DENIED!


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

And there's nothing wrong with that.

What's with the pouring rain while Sasuke looks into Naruto's lifeless body? Yaoi fangirls must have wrote that moment in.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 26, 2008)

TsukasaElkKite said:


> Best quote EVER!



now I can expect my quote to be delete now.....


----------



## mangod (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL I doubt that many 12/13 year olds are doing that.


----------



## TekJansen (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ This is dub goodness. 100% believe it goodness.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> And there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> What's with the pouring rain while Sasuke looks into Naruto's lifeless body? Yaoi fangirls must have wrote that moment in.


HA! I doubt it.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Kakashi-Sensei! X3


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 26, 2008)

Kakashi looks sooooo sad....


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

TsukasaElkKite said:


> I was hoping for a kiss, but NO, DENIED!


REJECTED.

And Sasuke left. And Kakashi's always late.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

mangod said:


> LOL I doubt that many 12/13 year olds are doing that.


LOL you're probably right


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> REJECTED.
> 
> And Sasuke left. D=


MADE OF EPIC FAIL! D:


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> Kakashi-Sensei! X3


Seconded! X3 I love how he's being so gentle with Naruto. X3


----------



## mangod (Jan 26, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Kakashi looks sooooo sad....



That's just what I was about to say but I thought it would be pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't remember it being so yellow...


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Going through all that and Naruto's not even dead. How you feel bitch?


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 26, 2008)

nice...the cut to ads was almost perfect...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

> I don't remember it being so yellow...



They should have edited it green


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Zoe said:


> I don't remember it being so yellow...


It gives us more feel of the mood.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2008)

Poor Kaka-sensei...


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> Going through all that and Naruto's not even dead. How you feel bitch?


Itachi got PWNT. Poor bastard.


----------



## Bonds (Jan 26, 2008)

TsukasaElkKite said:


> Why? I don't get it.



Sasuke didn't kill Naruto, which goes against what Itachi wanted.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Green blood is awesome!


----------



## Fonz_Kakashi (Jan 26, 2008)

Notice when Sasuke's walking in the pouring rain, who does he look like?  The artwork gives him pale sickly skin, with dark purple hair...looks to me a lot like Orochimaru.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> Green blood is awesome!



And black blood is badass


----------



## Fai (Jan 26, 2008)

The scene where Sasuke leans over Naruto in the rain is always so sad, yet sweet. ♥


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Itachi sounds weird that time.

I'm glad that Sasuke didn't want to kill Naruto.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 26, 2008)

Sasuke....u sound sooo....evil...


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

And there goes one of the best characters of the series.


----------



## mangod (Jan 26, 2008)

Did anyone notice how Sasuke didn't call Naruto scaredy cat in the flashback?


----------



## Denji (Jan 26, 2008)

y helo thar!


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG, a new Akatsuki member!

Sakura's going to be pissed when Naruto comes back without Sasuke.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 26, 2008)

GAH!!!!! PLANT MAN!!!!!  POSIN'S IVY'S HUSBAND!!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh snap look who's here!!!


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG...I liked his voices


----------



## Denji (Jan 26, 2008)

The plant man cometh!


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Plantman-assulted! X3


----------



## TekJansen (Jan 26, 2008)

Mr. Plantman, Listen and watch, Don't get involved in f'ing plot. 

It's getting good!


----------



## rpgman1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Another member of the Akatsuki appeared out of the ground! Now this is interesting to see that he was watching the battle.


----------



## Fonz_Kakashi (Jan 26, 2008)

I love the scene of kid-Naruto and kid-Sasuke holding hands, actually happy and getting along.    Such a sad ending...


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, the name of the new Akatsuki member wasn't given out yet, and you guys scream out his name.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 26, 2008)

is it  me or is the opening going a bit fast?


----------



## TekJansen (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> Wow, the name of the new Akatsuki member wasn't given out yet, and you guys scream out his name.



Sadly I don't think names are moddable spoilers... sadly...


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> Wow, the name of the new Akatsuki member wasn't given out yet, and you guys scream out his name.


That's cause we're excited. X3


----------



## Bonds (Jan 26, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> it was only one sentence..



What's your point? For that one sentence it wasn't deep enough.


----------



## mangod (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL
Sorry about that. It's hard for me not to blurt out spoilers.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

mangod said:


> LOL
> Sorry about that. It's hard for me not to blurt out spoilers.


It's hard for me too.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Dang, that's a pretty big book.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

CHOUJI! NO! X3 X3


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Aw that looks nasty


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Shizune looks so awesome in that 4-people medical jutsu.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

That's gotta hurt. Poor boys...


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

A shot at Temari's legs makes me happy again!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Temari's sexy legs


----------



## Bonds (Jan 26, 2008)

Temari has sexy legs.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> Shizune looks so awesome in that 4-people medical jutsu.


Shizune = FTW


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh, Shika's dad told him


----------



## Yoyoenix91 (Jan 26, 2008)

Can someone explain what they are doing to treat Neji again? o__o;


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Chouji lives!


----------



## Chlorine (Jan 26, 2008)

I already knew, I was just double-checking.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Yoyoenix91 said:


> Can someone explain what they are doing to treat Neji again? o__o;


They're using his hair as a conductor to help regrow his cells.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Whoa, that book belongs to the Nara Clan? They must be extremely smart.

Everyone's ok. =)


----------



## mangod (Jan 26, 2008)

aw man 
Shikamaru shouldn't cry.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow Tsunade, way to make Shika feel like a failure. 

It's not his fault that Sasuke was all butthurt about Itachi and Naruto being stronger than him. It's not his fault that Naruto couldn't stop Sasuke. Geez.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> Whoa, that book belongs to the Nara Clan? They must be extremely smart.



Shika wasn't enough to show that?


----------



## Fonz_Kakashi (Jan 26, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> Wow Tsunade, way to make Shika feel like a failure.
> 
> It's not his fault that Sasuke was all butthurt about Itachi and Naruto being stronger than him. It's not his fault that Naruto couldn't stop Sasuke. Geez.


Yeah, but it's just like Shikamaru himself said, he's the squad leader.  He has to take responsibility.


----------



## TekJansen (Jan 26, 2008)

Shika's so cool, That was a great scene. His dad sounded odd, was that a new VA? It wasn't really bad but it sounded off from what I remembered him sounding like in earlier epps.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> Wow, the name of the new Akatsuki member wasn't given out yet, and you guys scream out his name.



oh, crap! I forgot! Sorry, Jedi X3


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Shika wasn't enough to show that?


Well, he is only one individual. I didn't expect all of them to be pretty smart.

Man, Sasuke's acting so bad that Orochimaru's impressed.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

It's the Sound 3 Gang! Sasuke, Oro, and Kabuto! What wacky shenannigans will they get in to? Find out...someday!

EDIT: Yeah, Ino wants to check on Chouji first! LUV IS N DA AER!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Yay! Sasuke's all bitchy!


----------



## mangod (Jan 26, 2008)

Woah, Ino actually cares about Chouji? I actually never noticed that before.


----------



## Bonds (Jan 26, 2008)

I love that "gtfo" look Sasuke gives Kabuto.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Poor Sakura. Her heart's broken.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

It seems half the time the first thing you see whenever Tsunade opens a door are her boobs


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Aww...poor Sakura...

LAWL< half cocked


----------



## Bonds (Jan 26, 2008)

Everytime Sakura reaches for her chest I always think she's gonna unzip her top.


----------



## Denji (Jan 26, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> A shot at Temari's legs makes me happy again!



Indeed. Just show those legs to Neji and Chouji and they'll be feeling _up_ in no time.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> It seems half the time the first thing you see whenever Tsunade opens a door are her boobs


Lulz, I never noticed.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I love that "gtfo" look Sasuke gives Kabuto.



He's a little Orochimaru already!


----------



## Fonz_Kakashi (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome.  I'll pretend that was an InoCho moment.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

If he was concious, it would be.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Long time no see, Jiraiya. =D

Naruto's going to be Jiraiya's apprentice.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Jiraiya's back!!!


----------



## JJ (Jan 26, 2008)

Plantman's name is a spoiler. Discussion of (or hints of) episodes beyond these two are SPOILERS!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Yay! Jiraiya's back!


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

That's why I said Plantman.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Chouji 15 said:


> That's why I said Plantman.


DUH NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH PLANTMAN!


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

We should give Plantman a codename instead.


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Lust with a 540 N?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> We should give Plantman a codename instead.



Plantman


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> We should give Plantman a codename instead.


Like Plantman?


----------



## Bonds (Jan 26, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> We should give Plantman a codename instead.



Venus, cause he's a giant venus flytrap.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

Was that an "un" at the end?

Those are probably holding voices anyway


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG CLAYMAN! AND PUPPETMAN!


----------



## Denji (Jan 26, 2008)

The gang's all here!


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

I like the music. Yay, Jiraiya and Naruto are going to be together.

Wow, Akatsuki in rainbow colors.


----------



## Yotart (Jan 26, 2008)

THE WHOLE AKATSUKI YOU BIZNATCHES! BOW BEFORE THEM! BOW! BOW! BOW!



God, I love the Akatsuki. And the plant man's name is...


is...


isssssss!                          sr,mthgseaoe7m45tgms3t6


I like the akatsuki  Also if you don't wanna know mr. plant's name don't roll over my icon :S







fooled plox?


----------



## son_michael (Jan 26, 2008)

Akatsuki leader's va is kakashi!


----------



## Sea Shinobi (Jan 26, 2008)

TsukasaElkKite said:


> OMG CLAYMAN! AND PUPPETMAN!



spoiler alert!?!?


----------



## Bonds (Jan 26, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Was that an "un" at the end?



Sounded like it. Can't say who he is though, would be a spoiler.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 26, 2008)

AL voice sounds SWEET


----------



## Zoe (Jan 26, 2008)

They need to widen their pool of voices.

I liked how they handled "Akatsuki D" (for the CC watchers) though


----------



## Silver Fang (Jan 26, 2008)

I like the little bit with Kakashi sensei. He asks Naruto to forgive him (he feels so guilty).


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 26, 2008)

THEIR voices were so cool, especially the Leader's and the upside down one, un.


----------



## kyubisharingan (Jan 26, 2008)

eww.....they use Kakashi's VA too much...now those naruto newcomers probably think the akatsuki  leader is kakashi


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 26, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Akatsuki leader's va is kakashi!



Kakashi's the Akatsuki leader


----------



## TekJansen (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG!!! LkIe there English voices rock!Was that voice Cman or Leaderman?


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 26, 2008)

Sea Shinobi said:


> spoiler alert!?!?


I didn't say their names  I used their codenames


----------



## Chouji 15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Plantman and Grey-Eye Man! Clayman and BlackSPuppetman! Papernotaman and I think I heard Moneyman and Religionman!


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 26, 2008)

Zoe said:


> They need to widen their pool of voices.
> 
> I liked how they handled "Akatsuki D" (for the CC watchers) though



Don't think it matters much, if memory serves when they did this in japanese that just got a bunch of "fill-in" voices for the akatsuki members and then changed them. That'll probably be the case for the dub.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 26, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Was that an "un" at the end?
> 
> Those are probably holding voices anyway


Wow, you're very observant.


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2008)

Zoe said:


> They need to widen their pool of voices.
> 
> I liked how they handled "Akatsuki D" (for the CC watchers) though


lol I liked his voice too.

They probably won't be the final voices though, like in the Japanese version. But his voice was pretty fitting.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 26, 2008)

I liked AL's voice and "Akatsuki D" voice was ok.


----------



## Bartlebycs (Jan 26, 2008)

kyubisharingan said:


> eww.....they use Kakashi's VA too much...now those naruto newcomers probably think the akatsuki  leader is kakashi



Wouldn't it be awesome if he was, though? Hey, maybe he is! I know M. Night Shamalyan would love the twist! 

Note to Jedi: I never watched past this episode in the subs, so I have no idea if I'm spoiling anything or not  Be gentle


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmm... Just watch, there'll be a Kakashi vs. Akatsuki Leader fight somewhere down the line (very far down). That'll send people for a spin. Hopefully they'll replace the voice of the AL (not that I don't like Dave Wittenberg; I think he's great, but they can't use Kakashi's voice actor for another major character)...

And did Quinton Flynn do the voice for the "clay man," as he was called in another post? It's actually a pretty good fit.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 26, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> Don't think it matters much, if memory serves when they did this in japanese that just got a bunch of "fill-in" voices for the akatsuki members and then changed them. That'll probably be the case for the dub.



I think the seiyuu are better at changing their voices though whereas  EVERYBODY here knows that was Kakashi...

IIRC, they also used voice distorters in the original which helps muddle things up.



Geg said:


> lol I liked his voice too.
> 
> They probably won't be the final voices though, like in the Japanese version. But his voice was pretty fitting.



I hope he's the final.  He did a good job of working in the speaking style without making it overbearing.


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, Quinton Flynn was "Akatsuki D" and Dave Wittenberg was the Akatsuki Leader.

There's very little chance of them being the final voices though, especially the AL's since Wittenberg is already a really main character.


----------



## SamRH (Jan 26, 2008)

135 always gets to me. ;_; I was so surprised to see Shikamaru cry the first time. Even watching it this time got me teary-eyed. Honestly, he's the last person that I thought would cry. D;


----------



## rpgman1 (Jan 26, 2008)

The Akatsuki members sound exactly like the chevaliers in Blood+ (those who are on Diva's side). Naruto is so stubborn that Jiraiya will help him find out about the whereabouts of Sasuke.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 26, 2008)

Akatsuki D's voice was awsome.


----------



## JJ (Jan 26, 2008)

Yuri's voice was epic as usual.  I was taken aback by the girl comment though. Even so with that line he still did fantastic.


----------



## E (Jan 26, 2008)

the akatsuki's leader voice made me cringe :S

final valley?? LOL


----------



## Rasenganhameha (Jan 26, 2008)

Who was the one that sounded like Kakashi? I couldn't tell...


----------



## Zoe (Jan 26, 2008)

Rasenganhameha said:


> Who was the one that sounded like Kakashi? I couldn't tell...



The leader.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 26, 2008)

Such good episodes, and such a shame we won't get any as good as these ones for almost an entire year. Ah well, whaddya gonna do 

Anyways:

*Plant Boy*- Really diggin it. I like how each of his voices were different.

*Akatsuki D*- Wow, never realized that Quinton Flynn would fit him. If that end sup being his official voice in the future, It'd be fine by me.

*AL*- Highly unlikely it's the official voice, but still good nonetheless.

Well, it's been one hell of a ride. Hard to believe we're finally here. September 10th, 2005 was so long ago, yet it doesn't feel that way right now. I won't be hangin around these discussion threads until we get to a certain point, so until then, later everyone


----------



## Mistress Glory (Jan 26, 2008)

O.O Wait, was Kakashi's V/A seriously born in South Africa?! 



*feels stupid asking this*

And yeah, I heard his voice a lot in those episodes..


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Jan 26, 2008)

I loved how these episodes were handled. Very Emotional.

Although I would have liked it if they kept Final Valley as the Valley of the End.

Not because Final Valley sounds bad, it's just because Valley of the End has a better ring to it.

Oh well I still like that place, regardless of what it's called.


----------



## Rasenganhameha (Jan 26, 2008)

Zoe said:


> The leader.



got it. Thanx.

So who would've thought that Jiriya had a similar battle with Orochimaru. But I wonder what that fight was about? Also, it was great to see a different side of Shikamaru. He'll be a great shinobi because of this. No doubt.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, I must say that the dub did a very good job with this series, especially towards the latter part. The VA's were superb, and I was especially surprised with the voice choices for certain Akatsuki members...


----------



## E (Jan 26, 2008)

still can't get over the leader's voice


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2008)

[E];13506039 said:
			
		

> still can't get over the leader's voice



It's not the final voice, Jesus get that through your head


----------



## Silver Fang (Jan 26, 2008)

They will probably change the AL's voice later on.


----------



## Denji (Jan 26, 2008)

Quinton Flynn was the upside down one? Yeah, I guess they just used the voice actors they already have to fill in for now.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG
I want to watch these episodes right now!! Especially the akatsuki meeting! I hate Canada!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah, loved 134 and 135, too bad that was the end of canon for a while.  

*The Cast:*  Did a great job as usual.  

*Translations:*  Though I'm with many of you manga fans, that I wish they kept "The Valley of the End" instead of the "Final Valley", because VotE does have a better flow to it.   But most likely they had to use their version due to lip flapping. 

Another is when Kakashi was holding Naruto, he supposed to mention "Is it your destiny to die?"   (Guess the censors didn't like that and had to be left out).  

*The Flashbacks:*   Seems I'm not alone, but they clearly did not match the previous scenes.   Surprised they did that.   Doesn't take any effort to grab a DVD and write down what was said.   

*The Akatsuki:*

First off, I'm *very disappointed* they did not keep the "Holographic distortion" noise when they appeared in the cave and when they talked.   That was canon.

And I'm not sure, but seems there was more than the 4 Akatsuki talking.  Someone might want to confirm that for me.

Though I do give them a thumbs up for keeping "Plant Akatsuki"'s duel personality.  


All in all, I trust these were only temporary (like they were in the Japanese version).   Because hearing the same voice actor in the same scene with two different characters is irksome.   Especially when they are important.

For instance, people might've gotten the impression that one Akatsuki was Kakashi.  (Like someone jokenly said in previously in the thread.).


----------



## Kurenai6453 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey um I missed it so some one please tell me how the Akatsuki sounded please


----------



## JJ (Jan 26, 2008)

> Translations: Though I'm with many of you manga fans, that I wish they kept "The Valley of the End" instead of the "Final Valley", because VotE does have a better flow to it. But most likely they had to use their version due to lip flapping.
> 
> Another is when Kakashi was holding Naruto, he supposed to mention "Is it your destiny to die?" (Guess the censors didn't like that and had to be left out).
> 
> The Flashbacks: Seems I'm not alone, but they clearly did not match the previous scenes. Surprised they did that. Doesn't take any effort to grab a DVD and write down what was said.



Yeah I'm sure Liam didn't have writing duties on it and if Sam did well that was disappointing, but other that that I enjoyed it. The VA's certainly made up for it.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 26, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Another is when Kakashi was holding Naruto, he supposed to mention "Is it your destiny to die?"   (Guess the censors didn't like that and had to be left out).



That was a mistranslation--taking the kanji too literally.


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, I don't remember that "destiny to die" line from the subs.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 26, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> *The Flashbacks:*   Seems I'm not alone, but they clearly did not match the previous scenes.   Surprised they did that.   Doesn't take any effort to grab a DVD and write down what was said.



Oddly enough, the CC's had the correct lines.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 26, 2008)

They might've said the right lines translation-wise, but they arn't same the same exact lines from from the previous episodes.   Like when Sasuke said, "little girl",  Yuri said, "Scaredy-cat."



JediJaina said:


> Yeah I'm sure Liam didn't have writing duties on it and if Sam did well that was disappointing, but other that that I enjoyed it. The VA's certainly made up for it.



Yeah, it's either Sam or the third guy.  



Zoe said:


> That was a mistranslation--taking the kanji too literally.



My mistake.  No matter what, it's locked in stone now and sounds good nonetheless.



orochitachi09 said:


> ------- voice was very good Viz has the best voice acting BTW does kiba have grown-up gohan's voice from DBZ



Yes, Kiba is voiced by Kyle Hebert, the same guy who does Teenage Gohan.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 26, 2008)

The reverse-ish blackhole thing turning into a supernova type thing (when their powers collided) was kinda cool as a plot device. I have to question the physics of how the hell that happened though. 


Hey look at me, I'm trying to make sense out of anime physics.


----------



## blueava21 (Jan 26, 2008)

Final Valley, huh. Overall a great episode, the Akatsuki voices somewhat surprised me, but it was still good. One of them really sounded like Iruka.


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 27, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Yeah I'm sure Liam didn't have writing duties on it and if Sam did well that was disappointing, but other that that I enjoyed it. The VA's certainly made up for it.



suppose, I thought it was mouth-flap issues at first but I paid close attention and all the times "final valley" was said the shot was a faraway one showing the scenery and the characters rather than close ups of their faces, in other words there were no mouth-flap's to be had, if they wanted to they could have said "valley of the end," but meh, it really was a small grip, that little girl comment irked me more, I mean seriously they didn't even need to revoice that part that part that could've just used the old audio, cut and pasted.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 27, 2008)

Bonds said:


> What's your point? For that one sentence it wasn't deep enough.



The point is ppl made the same comment with Jiriaya when he was first introduce.



Chouji 15 said:


> Plantman and Grey-Eye Man! Clayman and BlackSPuppetman! Papernotaman and I think I heard Moneyman and Religionman!



ENOUGH WITH THE MAN!  MIGHT AS WELL INTRODUCE THEM TO MEGAMAN!!!!


----------



## Lord Raiden (Jan 27, 2008)

The whole fight was great and now I know how Plant guy sounds like.  Both voices lol.


----------



## Hannibal (Jan 27, 2008)

The Akatsuki voice that sounded like Iruka was, never mind can't say it here unless I want it deleted.  Thus editing.


----------



## Hannibal (Jan 27, 2008)

DragonChaos15 said:


> I am know boycotting because of the leaders voice



Im sure they will change, I mean its a year from now. They didnt use the same in Japan after the fillers.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice episodes. I was hoping to see how Lee was though. I wanna see more Shikamaru and Temari stuff too


----------



## Carbon14 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, sometimes the voices are hit or miss.  I prefer Crispin Freeman over Skip Stellrecht for Itachi.


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Jan 27, 2008)

Maaan.. I've been waiting to see these episodes dubbed, since it started. xD
I loooove the Sasuke/Naruto fight. Those are probably my favorite two episodes. & I have no complaints for how they turned out in the dub, either. By now the voices are fine, and I really enjoyed watching them.

Worth the wait, in my opinion.

I'm just glad they finally aired. x3

Man, I loved those episodes.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2008)

Both episodes were pretty good. The voices of Akatsuki were interesting, I believe it was brought up that one of them sounds similar to Iruka.


----------



## Rukie (Jan 27, 2008)

I went to a play at my old school, but I taped it. Wow. I can't believe it (no pun intended). When Naruto started, I thought it would take FOREVER to get to this point. Now that it's here, I find myself asking where has the time gone?

Very impressed with the VAs. Maile (Naruto) has become VERY emotional since the begining, the flashbacks were enough to prove that. Speaking of which... if I recall correctly, didn't Sasuke originally call Naruto a "big chicken," not "little girl?" I just don't remember that for some reason. Also, saw Temari, but I wonder where the other Sand siblings wandered off to during all of this?    

I LOVED how they handled "plantman's" duel-personality, but I agree, the other Akatsuki were given kinda generic 'bad guy' voices. I'll have to go back and re-watch the scene so I can attempt to pick out what voice belonged to who.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 27, 2008)

ummm it was fucking awesome...all the way up to the part where they created some glowing black ball that looked like a giant version of those minature novelty fountains. I expected that sucker to go off like a reactor, buuuut, well I was dissapointed! The last few episodes were so much better.


----------



## NessaMoon (Jan 27, 2008)

The final clash...  Awesome.    Incredible sad, but awesome.  And the part where Kakashi found Naruto was heartbreaking.  This would be the one time he would have to be late for something.  Stupid mission.  

Sasuke's hand-wings were pretty...weird.  First time I got a good look at them.  That Cursed Seal certainly did something to him.  *grumbles*

Everyone's okay and out of danger.  That's good at least.  Loved Naruto's speech at the end to Jiraiya.  Never give up.  

I can't believe it's the end of the canon episodes.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 27, 2008)

Sasuke: You're not hurt are you, little girl? 

Love the part where they're holding hands. So sweet!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 27, 2008)

FoxxyKat said:


> Sasuke: You're not hurt are you, little girl?
> 
> Love the part where they're holding hands. So sweet!



  

Yeah! That part was so random. I dunno why they changed it but it was HILARIOUS.

...the hand holding was nice too :]


----------



## JJ (Jan 27, 2008)

Pointed it out before, but a different writer can make the difference.



> I mean seriously they didn't even need to revoice that part that part that could've just used the old audio, cut and pasted.




They don't do that in either version. Liam explained why somewhere in his thread about it. I might edit this post.


----------



## Silver Fang (Jan 27, 2008)

This would have to be one of my favorite dubs so far. I'm glad Sasuke didn't kill Naruto.


----------



## Shikamaru ofthe Nara Clan (Jan 27, 2008)

*CHIDO-SENGAN!*

The Valley of the End has a cooler ring to it, but The Final Valley makes more sense, to me, at least.

I haven't read the whole thread, but I assume I'm not the only one that noticed during the flashback they changed Sasuke's line from "You're not hurt are ya...scaredy cat?" to "You're not hurt are ya...wittle girl?"

So they change one of Sasuke's meaningless lines? I'm confused. Oh well. Sasuke's evil laugh does, and always will, win the universe.

Such a thrilling end to canon Naruto, I must say, though I would've liked Level 2 Sasuke and One-Tails Naruto to actually fight instead of just using the Dark Chidori and Kyuubi Rasengan. Oh well.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 27, 2008)

It's very unfortunate that we'll now have to wait a bit to see what happens next seeing as this arc is over and the main storyline we won't be seeing for a good loong time.

Overall, the storyline was excellent and I feel it's disappointing that it hsa to end when its getting so good.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 27, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> Yuri's voice was epic as usual.  I was taken aback by the girl comment though. Even so with that line he still did fantastic.





FoxxyKat said:


> Sasuke: You're not hurt are you, little girl?
> 
> Love the part where they're holding hands. So sweet!



When did Sasuke say that girl comment?


----------



## lightningboi (Jan 27, 2008)

That was just hot when C.S.2.Sasuke used chidori and N.T.F. Naruto used rasengan! I can't believe that the clash of the two forces created that...THING! No.135 was pretty sad but I'm happy that everybody's OK! Oh yeah and who the heck was that guy with a half black and half white face? An Akatsuke member I presume?


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> "Widdle Gurl!"



Didn't he say "cry baby" when that episode first aired?


----------



## Commander Red (Jan 27, 2008)

In compare to the prevouis episodes, the last two were quite impressive. Both moraly and surprising.


----------



## JJ (Jan 27, 2008)

HOOfan_1 said:


> Didn't he say "cry baby" when that episode first aired?




They used that flashback more than once. It was always "scaredy cat".  Naruto said that back to him later on in Forest of Death. I don't know why there was a change.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jan 27, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> They used that flashback more than once. It was always "scaredy cat".



oh yeah scaredy cat.  I knew it was something other than little girl.  They changed what Naruto said in the Forest of Death flashback too.  Wonder if they just forgot or if they thought the were matching the lip movements better.


----------



## Shade737 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like these episodes especially when Naruto finally scratches Sasukes Headband. But the part when Sasuke was feeling the pain in his arm and he knelt over Naruto was kinda weird.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow. Just awesome stuff. Feel bad for Naruto not being able to get Sasuke back. Oh and at the end of the episode... AKATSUKI SIGHTING!!!!!!!!!!! That guy seems interesting, half plant half man. The next episode was nice as well. A good aftermath episode. Good to see that everyone is ok. Felt bad for Shikamaru, even though he did his best he almost lost all his friends. I liked the conversation between him, Temari, and Shikaku.


----------



## JJ (Jan 27, 2008)

Only two Akatsuki member names should be mentioned: Itachi and Kisame. All others are considered spoilers since we see the characters, but names were never revealed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2008)

well i dint like that during the flashback sasuke dint called naruto scary cat and rewrite it to little girl


plantman look wierd so i gues the bunch of akatsuki are bunch of weirdoes  since kisame is blue and orochimaru is super white whit snake like eyes


the art of the episodes and animation was good

and the hording hands  Probably mean that they still have their bonds   


the black sphere look to have been created because the curse mark charkra mixed whit the nine tails chakra changing the weather










TsukasaElkKite said:


> KISS HIM FOR GOD'S SAKE!


hell no i dont like Yaoi/Gay stuff


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 27, 2008)

Great episodes! I really felt for Shikamaru there. And Kakashi is late once again, only this time, it's not funny . 

Love how Orochimaru is being all creepy and Sasuke's just like, "Yeah, yeah, whatever. Gimme power." 

Also, I thought the voice(s) for Mr. Flytrap were fitting, as well as the upside down guy  (Nicknames for all the Akatsuki! Plantman, Sharkman, Crazy Eye Joe...who's next?).


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Jan 27, 2008)

Those episodes were great! 

A few changed things, but oh well.

I love the new voices.


----------



## Fresh Fru!ts (Jan 27, 2008)

I love these episodes.
They're really, really touching. And I, being a complete pansy when it comes to things like this, was crying.

My only complaint was that they called it the 'Final Valley.' No, that just sucks.
And what was with Sasuke calling Naruto a 'widdle girl?' Why not just 'Scaredy cat?' Jeez.

Anyways, I loved the part where they were holding hands. It was so cute.


----------



## Farih (Jan 27, 2008)

Those episodes were some of the best of the series.  Emotion and action packed perfectly.


----------



## Penkihake (Jan 27, 2008)

*These two episodes were really good.


"Don't be impatient, un." ftw!

*


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 27, 2008)

HOOfan_1 said:


> Didn't he say "cry baby" when that episode first aired?



yeah, they just changed it in the flashback, i noticed that too, and then when Naruto was supposed to say the same thing back, they cut it off a bit earlry and he just said, Your not hurt...

Overall, good ep, and I liked watching them again.  The new voices in the cave was a bit different, but i think I like them...

oh yeah, Tamari fine ass  (she was win by herself)


----------



## Believe It! (Jan 27, 2008)

The first episode was gay. When they locked fingers... ugh. There also wasn't a whole lot of fighting. There was also a dub error. Sasuke called Naruto a "little girl" in the flashback when at that time he actually called him a "scardy cat".

The second episode was good though. Shikamaru was rightfully chastized. I called this last week. I knew that Shikamaru made too many mistakes on the mission, and that is why it failed. I respect that he can admit to his mistakes though. I still blame Tsunadi though. She should not have sent them without a jounin present to supervise and look out for them. That was an S rank mission, or at least an A rank. I also called the fact that the mission doesn't matter compared to the lives of your team. It may be the way of the shinobi in other villages that ninja are just tools whose lives are worth using up if it means the mission is a success, but not in the Leaf Village. People come before the mission does. Shikamaru was just lucky that they all survived.

But again, he learned from his mistakes and everyone lived, so that is what matters.

Sasuke gained some respect from me when he chose not to kill Naruto. Perhaps he didn't die in that coffin after all. But he is still a sorry loser for selling part of his soul to Orochimaru.


----------



## Narutofangirl2 (Jan 27, 2008)

These episodes were good, I enjoyed them. Poor Naruto all hurt like that.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to find which akatsuki is voiced by quinton flynn.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 27, 2008)

God, Sasuke should have kissed him. Damn.
---

In the second episode, Sakura is so sad. She's lying through her teeth, changing the subject, geez.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 27, 2008)

*CHIDORI!*

*RASENGAN!*

Fucking epic.


----------



## Nerof50 (Jan 27, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I want to find which akatsuki is voiced by quinton flynn.



Check wikipedia, since the two posts above mine will probably get deleated... I have to admit the Akatsuki Leader's voice was painful to hear


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave Wittenburg...wasn't the best choice. But I can assure you that they won't have the same voices. But I would prefer Quinton as the one Akatsuki member *coughcough*


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 27, 2008)

Nerof50 said:


> Check wikipedia, since the two posts above mine will probably get deleated... I have to admit the Akatsuki Leader's voice was painful to hear



Yeah I thought it was ok at best. But like Painkiller said they'll probably be changing some voices.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2008)

I think a lot of voices will be changed.

I think the fight scene was pretty good.  I just didn't like all the changes that were made.


----------



## XNaruHina--SasuSakuX (Jan 27, 2008)

Everybody in the Akatsuki almost sounds EXACTLY the same.

I almost choked my sister from excitement, though.


----------



## Believe It! (Jan 27, 2008)

The part where Sasuke and Naruto clash with their attacks was the stupidest thing ever. It made like a black orb in the air, then it split with light, like some sort of alien spaceship or something. Then it was all rainbowy and they were floating in mid air. Come on. That was not realistic at all. What power was holding them up? What made that weird light? Why did the splits in that black orb have a pattern to it? Lame, lame, lame.

Only episode 135 was good this weekend.

Oh... and about the Akatski, no you can't mention their names. That is spoiler. So my method here will be to talk about their positions in the cave. The one hanging from the ceiling with one eye showing sounds like he has a brand new voice actor. Sounds good. But the one who has Kakashi's voice actor either needs to be replaced, or he needs to try to sound like some else when he talks.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 27, 2008)

And chakra's realistic?


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Jan 27, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Such good episodes, and such a shame we won't get any as good as these ones for almost an entire year. Ah well, whaddya gonna do
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> ...




True... these episodes were freaking EPIC!! 

I agree with everything you said. 
Quinton Flynn was awesome! The 'un' was perfect!! I loved it!! 

Same thing here... I'm so sad I won't get my Naruto dub weekly dosis, but what are you gonna do. Until the cannon episodes resume everyone!! 



Shikamaru ofthe Nara Clan said:


> The Valley of the End has a cooler ring to it, but The Final Valley makes more sense, to me, at least.
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread, but I assume I'm not the only one that noticed during the flashback they changed Sasuke's line from "You're not hurt are ya...scaredy cat?" to "You're not hurt are ya...wittle girl?"
> 
> So they change one of Sasuke's meaningless lines? I'm confused. Oh well. Sasuke's evil laugh does, and always will, win the universe.



I agree, I like VotE better, but whatever. These episodes were awesome either way.

The "widdle girl" comment: I actually liked it. I thought it was hilarious, and made of win. I was surprise, but didn't mind the change. 



Penkihake said:


> These two episodes were really good.
> *"Don't be impatient, un." ftw!*



QFT!!!



Painkiller said:


> *CHIDORI!*
> 
> *RASENGAN!*
> 
> Fucking epic.



QFT!!!


----------



## Fonz_Kakashi (Jan 27, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> The part where Sasuke and Naruto clash with their attacks was the stupidest thing ever. It made like a black orb in the air, then it split with light, like some sort of alien spaceship or something. Then it was all rainbowy and they were floating in mid air. Come on. That was not realistic at all. What power was holding them up? What made that weird light? Why did the splits in that black orb have a pattern to it? Lame, lame, lame.


"What power was holding them up?"  Come on, man.  It was for dramatic effect, it's done all the time in movies, TV shows, etc.  Time "stands still" for a moment, as something really jarring happens.  In this case, it emphasizes the impact, the emotional oomph, the gravity of the situation.  All those years leading up to this...and for what?  This is how it ends?  You can see it in their faces.

Interesting thing about the energy ball that was created though.  I saw Trigun before I ever saw Naruto, and in the final battle, Vash vs. Knives, they clash with their special powers and a ball is formed that looks just like that.  When I saw this for the first time, I thought, "hey, it looks like Trigun!"  Anyone else seen Trigun and know what I mean?  Is it a recurring symbol in anime or something?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 27, 2008)

Nah, I haven't seen Trigun but it's an effect used in several anime/cartoons (if you seperate the two) after two powerful attacks meet.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 27, 2008)

Shikamaru ofthe Nara Clan said:


> The Valley of the End has a cooler ring to it, but The Final Valley makes more sense, to me, at least.
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread, but I assume I'm not the only one that noticed during the flashback they changed Sasuke's line from "You're not hurt are ya...scaredy cat?" to "You're not hurt are ya...wittle girl?"
> 
> ...





No, your not the only one who noticed,  actually they seem to do that with alot of lines, even the music changed from hey youth to hey boys.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 28, 2008)

I _hope_ we get to hear more of the Akatsuki sometime soon.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank god the Sasuke Retrieval hell is over! And thank god I didn't see ep. 135. 

However, the final Rasengan vs Chidori was a bit early into the ep.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 28, 2008)

Fonz_Kakashi said:


> "What power was holding them up?"  Come on, man.  It was for dramatic effect, it's done all the time in movies, TV shows, etc.



Don't take Believe It! seriously!  

...Yeah.  Good stuff all around.  I enjoyed... Mr. Akatsuki Man, too.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2008)

We're about to hear from two important members of Akatsuki

JediJaina is a mod now?  Congrats, when'd this happen?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 28, 2008)

Hiruto Uzumaki said:


> Thank god the Sasuke Retrieval hell is over! And thank god I didn't see ep. 135.
> 
> However, the final Rasengan vs Chidori was a bit early into the ep.


O rly? Well if you loved this you'll love what's coming up But seriously... Sasuke Retrival hell? This arc pawns.


----------



## Believe It! (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes chakra is realistic. It is based on REAL WORLD beliefs as well. Many martial arts teach about a belief in an inner power or energy that can be used to repel opponents.



			
				Fonz_Kakashi said:
			
		

> "What power was holding them up?" Come on, man. It was for dramatic effect, it's done all the time in movies, TV shows, etc. Time "stands still" for a moment, as something really jarring happens. In this case, it emphasizes the impact, the emotional oomph, the gravity of the situation. All those years leading up to this...and for what? This is how it ends? You can see it in their faces.



I don't mind that. I am talking about how it was carried out. The water kept flowing, marking the normal passage of time. Therefore, something was holding them in place. Since when does the clashing of two chakras do that?



			
				Fonz_Kakashi said:
			
		

> Interesting thing about the energy ball that was created though. I saw Trigun before I ever saw Naruto, and in the final battle, Vash vs. Knives, they clash with their special powers and a ball is formed that looks just like that. When I saw this for the first time, I thought, "hey, it looks like Trigun!" Anyone else seen Trigun and know what I mean? Is it a recurring symbol in anime or something?



Not in all anime. DBZ was probably the first. The Trigun one was awesome. Time didn't slow down at all. It was just two energies clashing and mixing. With Trigun the two powers were black and white and at one point in the animation the two energies formed a ying and yang symbol, marking the struggle or cycle between good and evil.

The Naruto one just sucked though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh god...


----------



## Emery (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe that "Mr. Hmmm" should be played by Vic Mignogna.  Would be such a good fit.


----------



## JJ (Jan 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> We're about to hear from two important members of Akatsuki
> 
> JediJaina is a mod now?  Congrats, when'd this happen?



I've been a moderator for a month now. Thanks. 


These episodes conclude my favorite fight in all of Naruto. I enjoyed the flashbacks don't get me wrong, but it would be nice to see the fight with none of the interruptions.


----------



## Mean Kitty (Jan 28, 2008)

Great 2 episodes.  I have them DVR'd and will watch them again tomorrow.
Here are my fav moments:

1. Kakashi looking at Naruto's body was super sad and the pouring rain helped make it a super emotional moment.  I was so sad when he said "please forgive me".  SOOO SAD!

2. The flashback of Naru and Sasu holding fingers... omg... 

3. I am so glad that Choji and Neji are okay... I thought that they were dead for good!  YIPPEE!

4. Shikamaru crying and the talk w his dad... that was a cool moment.  I thought that Tsunade could have 'candy coated' her words better - she kinda came off as crueal towards Shika - basically calling him a failure. 

5. Finally seeing Sasu w Oro... that was heartbreaking.  

Great episodes!  Naruto at its best!


----------



## Believe It! (Jan 28, 2008)

^Tsunadi likes to assert power over males, that is why.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 28, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I've been a moderator for a month now. Thanks.
> 
> 
> These episodes conclude my favorite fight in all of Naruto. I enjoyed the flashbacks don't get me wrong, but it would be nice to see the fight with none of the interruptions.



Yes, a position she unjustly took from me

The animation, the intensity, and the voices...it's like watching the Japanese version all over again, only I could understand the language. Definitely one of the best battles in the anime. too bad it'll be the last good battle in a long time...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 29, 2008)

these were 2 good episodes. I noticed that i think the plant guys both voices were the same voice actor. and one of the akatsuki was Jirobo/Choza/Gamabunta's voice. one was Iruka's voice and one was Kakashi's voice. I wonder who they are? oh and one of them one was Kisame or it was a member who just had Kisame's voice. only 5 people talked during that meeting.


----------



## jacker (Jan 29, 2008)

2 of my fave episodes of naruto.   Love the rain bit.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 29, 2008)

oh yeah and everyone is saying the akatsuki member said un. he did not say un he said hmmm. he said it 3 times.


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Jan 29, 2008)

Mean Kitty said:


> Great 2 episodes.  I have them DVR'd and will watch them again tomorrow.
> Here are my fav moments:
> 
> 1. Kakashi looking at Naruto's body was super sad and the pouring rain helped make it a super emotional moment.  I was so sad when he said "please forgive me".  SOOO SAD!
> ...



That's _exactly_ why I didn't watch ep. 135! That crap is horrible! II guess people also get a kick out of hell, characters like Shikamaru going from laid-back to bold to tearing his eyes out, FMA, tsundere, tough love, Roy Mustang, Izumi Curtis, death, and sorrow! They must love the feeling of tears flowing from their eyes and down their face! You want sorrrow so bad, go listen to gothic music or the 7th opening!


----------



## Believe It! (Jan 29, 2008)

Why are people saying these episodes had a good fight? They only did like one or two moves. Besides, the Naruto vs. Sasuke fight was not that good. Nothing compares to the Hokage battle royale and Sarutobi's fight against Orochimaru.

Also, Shika's cry was a bit much. He was right to be hard on himself, but come on.


----------



## Yuka7 (Jan 29, 2008)

Did anybody found it strange that Neji's family wasn't with him like the others?


----------



## starblade876 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great episodes. Like someone said earlier, yeah, not action-packed, but story-packed. Unfortunately, I do have to echo some of the obvious "problems," like "Final Valley" (the reason "Valley of the End" is better is because they were saying "end" when they were talking; it makes more of an impact) and the weird flashback change. Oh, yeah, and the most serious of problems: lack of more gayness. Danglin' that deliciousness right in front of us and then just takin' it away. Jizeez. 

I actually didn't notice Sasuke pulling the punch when I first saw it (I just thought the powers canceled out and he just ran out of gas), so that sort of put a missing puzzle piece in for me.

Glad that everyone ended up okay. I don't think Tsunade was too hard on Shikamaru; she's the Hokage; she can't be all soft and she did say that the most important thing was that everyone was okay. I loved what Shikaku told Shikamaru though; his friends would still risk their lives even if he quit and their chances of survival would be greater with a genius like him to lead them. I also loved how much concern Temari showed for him during the whole thing.

I liked how Sakura was trying not to make Naruto feel bad and how Naruto took that and made his determination stronger as he showed when Jiraiya gave him the ultimatum and he stuck to his guns. It was also nice that Jiraiya sees so much of himself in Naruto that he decided to take him on anyway (even though he had to since no one else currently stands a better chance against Akatsuki than him).


----------



## JJ (Jan 29, 2008)

By the way everyone, I'm starting the thread next week.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 30, 2008)

Cookies said:


> It's very unfortunate that we'll now have to wait a bit to see what happens next seeing as this arc is over and the main storyline we won't be seeing for a good loong time.
> 
> Overall, the storyline was excellent and I feel it's disappointing that it hsa to end when its getting so good.



sooo does that mean that Naruto will be off the air for a while?


----------



## JJ (Jan 30, 2008)

There are two episodes next week.


----------



## Super-naruto (Jan 31, 2008)

the best naruto fight ever
all the sound 4 arc fights were lengedry


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't doubt that they'll keep doing this untill the fillers end.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2008)

Me neither, after all, they did say they would try to find a way to go further quicker didn't they? Maybe this is how they were planning on doing it.


----------



## saiya-jin (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, now that these are done...its time to move on to the you-know-what....

Anyway, I thought these episodes were very good, but not as good as last week. There were a few lines that I thought would work better another way, but thats just a few pointless nitpicks. Very good overall!


----------



## Kiba_Luvr (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay I have got to say these were the best two episodes of season 1, pretty much of the canonical story line, they are just such strong and powerful episodes.

I also just have to do an AMV of these episodes with one of the Radiohead songs either Karma Police or Fake Plastic Trees.


----------

